# Labor Day store sales post em here



## Barbie1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Labor days coming up soon I thought everyone could post good sales / deals on here.I dont plan on shopping before that day .I plan to buy a car on that day but I always like shopping on big sale / holiday weekends so I might be doing some clothing / makeup / accessory shopping too if the sales are really good.


----------



## patriciaringca (Aug 27, 2017)

Sound good, i also waiting for big deals on this day


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

yeahh I havent seen any yet but hopefully some good ones are coming up.I want pink rims for my new car so chances are I will be broke and wont have any extra spending money.

I know Lime crime has sales already ....


----------

